# Check out theser custom baits



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

A friend of mine is makeing me custom Mirrolure catch 5 and catch 2000 baits......They are the real deal...Between four guys we have caught about six 9 to 11 pound trout in the last 10 days on these. They are hand carved with bulletproof finish loud rattles and perfect walk the dog underwater action. The guys down in Baffin bay Texas are real interested in these baits....I think it might be a good time to start a lure company.












....Click on pics to enlarge......Each bait is drilled and weighted and tested several times so it is perfect before it is finished.....They sell for 35 dollars apiece and the guys that have fished them say they are worth every penny. Nothing on the market comes close to the action these baits have. He gives each bait the exact sink rate you want and marks the bait...ex 8.10 means it sinks 8 in in 10 seconds...they are exact.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

35 bucks a pop! They better cast themselves! Haha. In your business, it only makes sense to shell out the coin for what works though. Good on you for doing what it takes.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

c.story said:


> 35 bucks a pop! They better cast themselves! Haha. In your business, it only makes sense to shell out the coin for what works though. Good on you for doing what it takes.


Indeed.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Those lures look great but i just cant justifiy spending that much on one lure. In the words of my Dad "Most lures are designed to catch fishermen, not fish."


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

I still say it's "what ya know" not "what ya throw". Pretty baits indeed and they look fishy as they get. IMO you are the difference maker surf rat, job well done.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice looking lures.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

How'd the show go over the weekend?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Show*

It was real nice...I met some good people and made some new friends.


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Nice looking customs and in many great colors too. IMO the 2000s and 5s are often overlooked on the shelves in the tackle shops. We need to get up and fish soon. Tim


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey Rat, nice meeting you the other day, hope to see you again one day.


----------



## the pyromaniac (Oct 9, 2011)

surf rat said:


> I think it might be a good time to start a lure company.


I think it might be time to send me 13 or 14 so I can fieldtest them for bass & pike in freshwater mountain lakes.....


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

We are working on a model that is tooth proof....made out of machined solid P.V.C.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

The solid P.V.C. model will be less but we don't have a price for it yet...it is also hand made...The final price on the wood one will be around 28 to 30 dollars. I had these at the show and several Tackle guys are very interested in selling them. There were a few Trout guys from down south that were blown away with the pics of Trout and seeing these baits up close. I showed them and some pics to Shawn Grigsby...He wants to film a Trout show this year he says. I don't know if T.V. land or Shawn could handle what we would catch in a couple days filming when the bite is on. The guy seems intense...He might have a heart attack. One day I caught 27 fish between 2 and 7 pounds in 27 cast fishing a deep hump. That on film might sell a couple lures..... We have another model that will be introduced later. It is very hard to make. It is however deadly.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

surf rat said:


> The solid P.V.C. model will be less but we don't have a price for it yet...it is also hand made...The final price on the wood one will be around 28 to 30 dollars. I had these at the show and several Tackle guys are very interested in selling them. There were a few Trout guys from down south that were blown away with the pics of Trout and seeing these baits up close. I showed them and some pics to Shawn Grigsby...He wants to film a Trout show this year he says. I don't know if T.V. land or Shawn could handle what we would catch in a couple days filming when the bite is on. The guy seems intense...He might have a heart attack. One day I caught 27 fish between 2 and 7 pounds in 27 cast fishing a deep hump. That on film might sell a couple lures..... We have another model that will be introduced later. It is very hard to make. It is however deadly.


This has got infomercial written all over it, a la, The Banjo Minnow infomercials. We'll turn on the tube late night after hitting the bars and see Surf Rat reeling them in non-stop at the HD. 
Great looking lures, good luck with that endeavor.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

You got that right...I will be hooking them and passing the rod off to kids and little old ladies before the camera starts rolling...... Just like a Charter!...Here you got another one Grandma! You are on fire today!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Just happen to know someone that makes infomercials. He's got the cameras, editing gear, contacts, the lot. Give us a shout if you're serious


----------



## fishinvb (Mar 27, 2011)

them look awesome... any clue where one could pick a few up?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*lures*

From me.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

They look great. I cringe when I snap off a bottom rig, lol. Some bought gold long ago(cheap), I bought lures.


----------



## SpeckledJihad (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry I just can't bring myself to pay that much for a lure that is just a glorified mirrolure. I catch just as many fish on my 808 and its much cheaper. But 100 fish days at the peak of trout season are not uncommon if you know what to use.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

SpeckledJihad said:


> Sorry I just can't bring myself to pay that much for a lure that is just a glorified mirrolure. I catch just as many fish on my 808 and its much cheaper. But 100 fish days at the peak of trout season are not uncommon if you know what to use.


We've all seen David's proof. What you got?


----------



## SpeckledJihad (Jan 31, 2012)

ChesBay Jay said:


> We've all seen David's proof. What you got?


I'm not here to get in a pissing contest. But I will say its not that hard to catch Speckled Trout in the Elizabeth River. As my father always told me its kinda like catching fish in a bathtub. 

I'm 28. I've been fishing the Hot ditch area for 12-13 years. I've caught plenty of fish out there. It's not rocket science. I've got pictures. I've got witnesses.

But back to the topic of these ridiculously expensive lures. I ain't paying 30+ dollars for one faux mirrolure no matter how good they work. 

Also if you don't believe me about 100 fish in a day ask Dropinbrix, he was there. Or just look for me next time your in your boat. I'll be the guy in waders by Higgerson Buchanan wearing a Redskins hat with a stringer full of fish 

Good luck and may your lines stay tight!


----------



## markinorf (Jan 31, 2012)

*Thanks for the input*

I lust saw this thread, and I totally agree with the argument about paying premium prices for lures, up to a point. We hope to be right in the price range of any hand made inshore lures (like Hall em In,ect..)when the baits are offered up online. The prices mentioned here are due to current labor, overhead, and demand. This will not be the case when, and if, an online store is developed and production is ramped up. These are custom one of a kind lures, and will be finished in this way. Ive spent more hours than I want to admit designing/redesigning these baits to have the best action of anything on any shelf. The paint and finish is extremely overdone (3 coats of marine epoxy), and is the way it should be. Thanks for all the opinions guys. Really helps to hear whats going on here in HR.
All of my M'lures are in boxes, somewhere...?
M


----------



## markinorf (Jan 31, 2012)

*Thanks for the input*

I lust saw this thread, and I totally agree with the argument about paying premium prices for lures, up to a point. We hope to be right in the price range of any hand made inshore lures (like Hall em In,ect..)when the baits are offered up online. The prices mentioned here are due to current labor, overhead, and demand. This will not be the case when, and if, an online store is developed and production is ramped up. These are custom one of a kind lures, and will be finished in this way. Ive spent more hours than I want to admit designing/redesigning these baits to have the best action of anything on any shelf. The paint and finish is extremely overdone (3 coats of marine epoxy), and is the way it should be. Thanks for all the opinions guys. Really helps to hear whats going on here in HR.
All of my M'lures are in boxes, somewhere...?
M


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Mirrolure*

I have a bunch of them. I have caught plenty of fish on them...I just like Marks baits better. So did this 11 pound Trout. 10 lb plus specks are pretty selective about what lures they hit.


----------

